# Dell Latitude E6530 recommended



## jalla (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got this machine and installed 9-Stable. I'm happy to say that everything of importance seems to work, including suspend/resume[1]

Apart from the obvious:

-  Networking (wired and wireless) work out-of-the-box and lagg(4)() failover is flawless.
-  Graphics card (NVS 5200M) is supported by the x11/nvidia-driver (Optimus must be disabled in bios)
-  Camera works with multimedia/webcamd (mic is untested, but I'd be surprised if that doesn't work)
-  Sound over HDMI works (sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3)
-  SDCard reader is supported (load kernel modules sdhci(4)(), mmc(4)(), and mmcsd(4)())

[1] Resume works only when X is running. In text-mode the screen remains dead after resume. (I've tried to set sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1 which doesn't help)


----------



## sens (Oct 26, 2012)

> - Networking (wired and wireless) work out-of-the-box and lagg(4) failover is flawless.


which chipset in your wireless card ?


----------



## jalla (Oct 26, 2012)

The wireless is Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300. It's supported by iwn(4)


----------



## bald_bohemian (Dec 30, 2016)

I seem to have issues setting up the graphics card properly (using FreeBSD 11) with the same laptop and same graphics card. I tried following the instructions at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52311/ ... any pointers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sens (Dec 30, 2016)

Do you have dedicated graphic card or using intel ?


----------



## bald_bohemian (Jan 10, 2017)

I have an Nvidia NVS 5200M graphics card. Running the lspci command under Debian also shows an Intel 3rd gen graphics controller.


----------



## sens (Jan 11, 2017)

in bios, your turned off nvidia optimus?


----------



## bald_bohemian (Jan 14, 2017)

I did, I figured it out


----------



## sens (Jan 15, 2017)

hmm...it must works fine

your load nvidia and nvidia-modeset modules?

may you show 
 /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 15, 2017)

For Dell E6430 with Nvidia 5200M (Same computer 14" screen)

`pkg install nvidia-driver nvidia-settings  nvidia-xconfig`

add to /etc/rc.conf

```
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
```

add to /boot/loader.conf

```
linux_load="YES"
nvidia_load-"YES"
```

Reboot and try nvidia settings in the control panel. It may prompt you to run nvidia-xconfig.


----------



## tankist02 (Sep 11, 2017)

Did you enable two-finger scrolling? I tried to use synaptics driver, but did not succeed.


----------



## coyote_zed (Dec 7, 2018)

Has anybody had issues with 11.2 and the video hardware on this laptop? I'm still a newbie to FreeBSD ...


----------

